# 2009 Elite?



## blmarlin (Jul 25, 2008)

Anyone know when we can expect to see something new out of Elite? And maybe what we can expect?


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

Elite had better figure out a way to get their present bows to the dealers. It is rediculous for them to have their present line out as long as it has been and for a customer to have to wait months for a bow. Now they are talking about releasing yet more bows.ukey:


----------



## michswamprat (Nov 13, 2008)

My understanding is Elite Archery is down at the moment due to lawsuit, which I assume to be patent infringement.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

rutnstrut said:


> Elite had better figure out a way to get their present bows to the dealers. It is rediculous for them to have their present line out as long as it has been and for a customer to have to wait months for a bow. Now they are talking about releasing yet more bows.ukey:


Bows are shipping within 2 weeks. No one should be waiting months for anything. I have 4 of them on my sales rack...


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

michswamprat said:


> My understanding is Elite Archery is down at the moment due to lawsuit, which I assume to be patent infringement.


Elite archery is not down for anything.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

jcmorgan31 said:


> Bows are shipping within 2 weeks. No one should be waiting months for anything. I have 4 of them on my sales rack...


So if I want a GT500 with Cuda cams I can have it within 2weeks,thats not even what they told me at ELITE. I was told a MINIMUM of 8 weeks at the quickest wich is a joke.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

rutnstrut said:


> So if I want a GT500 with Cuda cams I can have it within 2weeks,thats not even what they told me at ELITE. I was told a MINIMUM of 8 weeks at the quickest wich is a joke.


The cuda cams are not standard on the GT500. That is why they are called "cuda" cams. Now that the Cuda bow is starting to ship, I'm sure GT500 equipped with them will follow soon enough.


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

michswamprat said:


> My understanding is Elite Archery is down at the moment due to lawsuit, which I assume to be patent infringement.


Then I'm glad I got the Cuda and XLR Friday. Just in time


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

rutnstrut said:


> So if I want a GT500 with Cuda cams I can have it within 2weeks,thats not even what they told me at ELITE. I was told a MINIMUM of 8 weeks at the quickest wich is a joke.


What's your draw length?


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

tuskbuster said:


> What's your draw length?


My DL is 26",jcmorgan the Cuda cams are listed in the description with all of the bows. I know the bows are "standard" with the revolution cam,but Elite makes no mention of "special order" for Cuda cams. Really why would anyone develop a cam only to 27" anyway. Most standard cams go AT LEAST to 26",regardless if they are considering it special then have enough business sense to say that on the website.


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

New bows will be unveiled @ the ATA Show.

Looking forward to seeing what my new bow will look like then...............:shade:


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

pointndog said:


> New bows will be unveiled @ the ATA Show.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what my new bow will look like then...............:shade:


Yup,Elite will unveil a new model or two at the ATA and then people can wait months yet again to get their new Elite bow. Maybe they should figure out how to get a handle on pruducing the present models first.


----------



## davidhelmly (Feb 28, 2005)

rutnstrut said:


> Yup,Elite will unveil a new model or two at the ATA and then people can wait months yet again to get their new Elite bow. Maybe they should figure out how to get a handle on pruducing the present models first.


You sound like you would be better suited with a Matthews!!:darkbeer: I love my 3 Elites!!


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

rutnstrut said:


> Yup,Elite will unveil a new model or two at the ATA and then people can wait months yet again to get their new Elite bow. Maybe they should figure out how to get a handle on pruducing the present models first.


Sadly, Elite isn't alone in this! There are quite a few manufacturers that do this. As a dealer, I can't tell you how many times I've gotten word that a bow is out and then it's not available for a month or two later. That's not even addressing lefties...some manufacturers have a problem in this area.

Let's put to rest the false lawsuit junk and give this company the benefit of realizing they are small and put out a great product. The people who work in customer service there are very good and, to me, that is a very important aspect of a company. When the product does come out, it is top quality in fit and finish and they shoot very, very well. 

Jim


----------



## ArcheryMachine (Apr 20, 2003)

*Elite*

I ordered my XLR in November and it took less than 2 weeks to get it. They do make really nice bows. :darkbeer:


----------



## PREZ (Dec 17, 2005)

I have an Elite GTO.... If I want another Elite I would wait what ever I have too, no problem..... THEY ARE THAT GOOD!!!!


----------



## blmarlin (Jul 25, 2008)

So they'll be unveiling a new model or two in January. Any idea of what to expect? Any upgrades to the GT or the Z? I'm just trying to figure out if I should wait to see what they come out with or start my shopping now. I'm only interested in hunting bows so if they're sticking with the GT and the Z (which are phenomenal bows) I can start shopping now.


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

blmarlin said:


> So they'll be unveiling a new model or two in January. Any idea of what to expect? Any upgrades to the GT or the Z? I'm just trying to figure out if I should wait to see what they come out with or start my shopping now. I'm only interested in hunting bows so if they're sticking with the GT and the Z (which are phenomenal bows) I can start shopping now.


Start shopping...


----------



## Mohican (Feb 7, 2003)

I would say look for a 350 fps bow to be unveiled. It will be announced at ATA and hopefully show up soon after.


----------



## blmarlin (Jul 25, 2008)

*Any other news on this?*

Updates?


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

Mohican said:


> I would say look for a 350 fps bow to be unveiled. It will be announced at ATA and hopefully show up soon after.


They already have that, it's called a gt500...


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

rutnstrut said:


> Elite had better figure out a way to get their present bows to the dealers. It is rediculous for them to have their present line out as long as it has been and for a customer to have to wait months for a bow. Now they are talking about releasing yet more bows.ukey:


It is called Lean manufacturing and it is the most economical business practice there is for both the supplier and buyer. Why push 100 bow orders on a dealer when you could produce a specified number of bows in a specified time frame Excess inventory costs both supplier and buyer. And I think Elite's 2 week shipment is in whatever color/combo you want,,,,very good business practice IMO


----------



## Mohican (Feb 7, 2003)

Like I said a true 350 bow! GT500 is 346 and I have yet to see one do it. I look forward to shooting their next speed bow.


----------



## knife2sharp (Jul 1, 2004)

*'09s*

Aren't the '09 bows already on their website? 

I don't know what happened to the post I started yesterday about my indecision on getting a Darton or an Elite this year. I sold my AR and I'm the market for a new hunting rig. Don't mean to hijak this thread, but afraid of starting another one to have it get removed for some unbenounced reason. 

I was looking for comarisons of Dartons and Elites. I had a Maverick and I miss it. I was originally thinking of Pro2500, but the GT500 looks pretty nice too. Does anyone have opinions of the '08 models on shootability and speeds. I don't have dealer nearby that carries Elites. I will have to make a trip into MN to shoot one.


----------



## highside74 (Mar 5, 2004)

The owner of my pro-shop was told to expect 360+ from one of the new bows.


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

ELite came out with their 2008.5-2009 bows like 3 months ago... Z28. Gt500, XLR and Cuda... Their may be one additional bow if not two come january for an eraly release because of the show,, But they really havent decided weather or not to release them this year.,,...


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

knife2sharp said:


> Aren't the '09 bows already on their website?
> 
> I don't know what happened to the post I started yesterday about my indecision on getting a Darton or an Elite this year. I sold my AR and I'm the market for a new hunting rig. Don't mean to hijak this thread, but afraid of starting another one to have it get removed for some unbenounced reason.
> 
> I was looking for comarisons of Dartons and Elites. I had a Maverick and I miss it. I was originally thinking of Pro2500, but the GT500 looks pretty nice too. Does anyone have opinions of the '08 models on shootability and speeds. I don't have dealer nearby that carries Elites. I will have to make a trip into MN to shoot one.



I have a darton pro3000 and an elite gto, they are both great bows. The grip on the elite is a million times better than that on the darton and the elite is smoother and a little faster. At 70/30 the pro3000 thows a 421 grain arrow about 312, the gto throws the same arrow about 318 with the same dw/dl settings. You cannot go wrong with an elite, and if you can get a deal on a darton I think it's a good bow too (mine is for sale btw) Oh, also just fyi, the grips on the new 09 dartons are quite a bit better than they were previously.


----------



## blmarlin (Jul 25, 2008)

So did Elite have anything new at the show?


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

blmarlin said:


> So did Elite have anything new at the show?


Discontinued the original Z28. They changed the Z28. Put a new cam system called the "Zcam", changed the looks of the riser and is a little slower, it has all the same specs as the old Z28 otherwise.

Discontinued the cuda and replaced it by puting cuda cams on the GT500.

No new bows.


----------



## Jason Balazs (Feb 10, 2007)

RNT said:


> Discontinued the original Z28. They changed the Z28. Put a new cam system called the "Zcam", changed the looks of the riser and is a little slower, it has all the same specs as the old Z28 otherwise.
> 
> Discontinued the cuda and replaced it by puting cuda cams on the GT500.
> 
> No new bows.


Also, they were bought out and have a new owner. This happened the day before the ATA show

Another thing with the Z28 is the 09 has a smoother draw than the 08.5 model did. I shot it and it shoots very nice! :thumbs_up


----------



## gaarcherygal105 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Elite will shine*

They do have a new owner and he is on the ball...let's all give them a chance to see what comes about instead of getting on here and fussing...I hear great things are coming!!!!.


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

I didnt see any fussing at all????


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

Jason Balazs said:


> Also, they were bought out and have a new owner. This happened the day before the ATA show
> 
> Another thing with the Z28 is the 09 has a smoother draw than the 08.5 model did. I shot it and it shoots very nice! :thumbs_up


That is what I hear!!!!!! I originally ordered the old Z and then was told after about 3.5 weeks I wasnt getting my order but could accept the new Z and Kevin raved about the smoothness of this new cam. I cant wait to shoot it!!!!!!


----------

